
Russian Planet - tumidpandora
https://www.cbsnews.com/news/venus-russian-planet-space-agency-chief-claims/
======
Snowbirth
By the same unmanned logic- then NASA & ESA may lay claim to much of our local
universe, including our Sun. Pay up, usage tax. "NASA's Parker Solar Probe has
completed three of 24 planned passes through never-before-explored parts of
the Sun's atmosphere, the corona."

